# Is anyone familiar with the Condo-Resort au Scandinave?



## wackymother (Aug 12, 2006)

I posted in the exchanging board, if you could look there--I have a unit on hold for late summer 2007, but there are no reviews of the resort on tripadvisor (or anywhere else I can find). The only TUG review is from 1996.

It doesn't have to be fancy for us, just not a total dump! 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## tashamen (Aug 14, 2006)

I answered this on the other board where you posted the question.


----------

